# WARNING: graphical material



## Steven (Mar 3, 2004)

Note these are NOT my pictures !!!
but from my friend Tim Beylemans
That things can go wrong when feeding mice you can read in
>>> this topic <<< 


feeding pictures:


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 3, 2004)

nice picstures 
not really what i wanted to see while eating dinner

john


----------



## Steven (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey John,..like you prob. noticed it's a Gigantea,... 
in fact it's probarly a sister or brother of mine


----------



## Navaros (Mar 4, 2004)

Heh, this is the way it should have turned out. ;P


----------



## Buggin (Mar 4, 2004)

He should have hung out with that other mouse and learned a little mouse-fu.


----------



## Steven (Mar 4, 2004)

> He should have hung out with that other mouse and learned a little mouse-fu.


hehehe =D


----------



## snakehunter (Mar 10, 2004)

DANG I didnt know they ate mice (Im JUST getting in the arachnid world so bare with me) That is Awesome!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 10, 2004)

gongyles,
thats awsome,  wish i had a pede big enough to eat mice


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 14, 2004)

Holy poop, those are amazing.


----------

